# Colnago Ace Reviews?



## fallzboater

Has anyone ridden the Ace? Due to my extremely long legs and short torso, the 58s Ace is really the best fit for me in a Colnago (I run about 4" of drop, and other long HT frames I'm looking at include the 61cm Tarmac and Cervelo RS). My dealer says that it's only offered as a complete bike (he's had a couple come and go already), which is not what I want, since I have a 7800 group and I'm not that excited about the Ace parts kit. I'm still curious about the ride and quality of this frame, though. For those that have ridden it, how does it compare to the Tarmac, RS, or other Colnago frames you've tried?


----------



## mtbbmet

I have not been on it, but I can confirm that it is only available as a complete build. Looks good in person.


----------



## fabsroman

fallzboater said:


> Has anyone ridden the Ace? Due to my extremely long legs and short torso, the 58s Ace is really the best fit for me in a Colnago (I run about 4" of drop, and other long HT frames I'm looking at include the 61cm Tarmac and Cervelo RS). My dealer says that it's only offered as a complete bike (he's had a couple come and go already), which is not what I want, since I have a 7800 group and I'm not that excited about the Ace parts kit. I'm still curious about the ride and quality of this frame, though. For those that have ridden it, how does it compare to the Tarmac, RS, or other Colnago frames you've tried?


The Arte was only available as a complete build, but I was able to pick up two of the frames on ebay, brand new, for around $650 each. It seems as though the buyers only wanted the bikes on clearance for their parts. This was the first year that the Arte was offered. So, if you have some patience, you might be able to find one on ebay as a frame only.


----------



## JeremyP

There are better bikes in this price range, I'd get a Giant TCR Advanced instead. Personally, the only Colnagos I'd consider are the C50/EP/EC/EPS/Master in traditional geometry.


----------



## fallzboater

JeremyP said:


> There are better bikes in this price range, I'd get a Giant TCR Advanced instead. Personally, the only Colnagos I'd consider are the C50/EP/EC/EPS/Master in traditional geometry.


I ended up winning an '09 Tarmac SL Pro on eBay, which I'll build up with my 7800 parts and see how I like it. At my size, I'm interested to see how much the tapered steerer (1.5 lower head bearing) helps. Many people say it makes no difference, but most of them aren't as tall or heavy as me (6'-3", 195 lb), or do as much 50+ mph descending (spinning out my 53/11 is not uncommon, here). I believe only the EPS has a tapered steerer, and that's well out of my price range.


----------



## nightfend

The Giant might perform better than the Colnago. But, I'd rather be riding a Colnago branded bike. Less people have them. Giants are almost as common place as Cervelo and Trek.


----------



## JeremyP

But to Colnago devotees, we cringe at people riding these bikes like the Ace.


----------



## mtbbmet

Apples-oranges.
The comparison of a TCR Advanced to an Ace ends at they are both carbon and Asian made. One is a race bike, and one is not.
How did you come to choose the Tarmac if you wanted a bike with a long HT? The difference between the two is almost 3cm. That is substantial. Are you going to make that up with spacers? Especially if it's a used frame, will there be enough steer tube left to make up the difference?


----------



## tecnosabba

http://colnago.cc/

click on "colnago ace 2010"


----------



## PlanoBiker

I purchased an Ace at the beginning of January but due to crappy weather have only ridden it twice outdoors. I LOVE it so far. Very comfortable riding position. Rides very smooth over rough pavement. I had an aluminum Fuji Team Superlite before and the ace is a much smoother ride. Only complaint so far is the Colnago brakes it comes with. Drive train is all Campy Veloce. FSA cranks, seat post, stem and handlebars.


----------



## jhloregon

*Colnago Ace owner*

I have owed on for about one year. It is a 56 with dura ace components.

It has been a great bike. Weighs in at `16.5 lbs. It is very comfortable, handles well and feels pretty stiff. I was able to choose the red and white painy job and put what ever components I wanted. I have seen one other on the raod and the other ower loved it as well.


----------

